# health insurance?



## TexasTreemonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

Ive been working for myself for several years now and its time i get health insurance. who carries insurance? with who? how much?


----------



## 911crash (Jan 16, 2008)

try www.ehealthinsurance.com


----------



## MarylandGuy (Feb 15, 2009)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Ive been working for myself for several years now and its time i get health insurance. who carries insurance? with who? how much?



I realize you posted this a month ago, but I am an insurance broker representing many diffferent companies. If I can help at all, let me know. I'm sure I can steer you in the right direction based on your job and your family needs.


----------

